# I bought a lipoflavonoid



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I got tinnitus after I had an ear infection (stuffiness in ear). I've been to 2 ENT's and both of them were no help to me. They said, they could not find anything wrong with my ear and that I have to learn to "live with it." One of them said I may get meniere's disease down the road because I have 2 of its symptoms (ringing in the ear and on rare occasion pressure). She also said I may have an inner ear problem but she doesn't have the tool to "see it."

So anyways, I went ahead about bought "Lipoflavonoid Plus." It's supposed to help. Hopefully, I'll get relief from my ringing (I'm trying to stay positive despite the fact that one of the ENT's said it won't work). About 1/2 of the reviews for it have been positive.

If I notice improvement, I'll keep you all updated. This tinnitus depresses me at times and it's constantly on my mind. Due to that, I often just stay inside and wallow in my self-pity.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I dont know what a lipflavonoid is but it sounds like it might help you a lot. Is there another inner ear doctor you can see? Isn't that weird that one didnt have a tool?? That is her job, no?

Anyway keep us posted and best of luck


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Day 1 has passed and no improvement.

I went to 2 ear doctors and neither of them were of help. Maybe next year I'll see a 3rd for another opinion.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Good thing you tried and got it out of the way. Maybe it takes more than one day. Either way, best of luck with your next doctor attempt.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Day 2: Occasional throbbing pain in left ear (ear that isn't ringing), no change in ringing in right ear. I've taken 12 of 100 pills.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Day 3: Sharp pain in left ear has gone away. Right ear still ringing at the same volume. I think these pills were a waste of money.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Day 4: No change, I read on some forums that some people's tinnitus went away on its own after 6 months-3 years lol. I'll try to stay positive and optimistic.


----------

